# Lumber loads



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I picked up a couple Jaeger lumber loads on a whim. At first glance I thought no biggy, I'll have these done in no time. HA! Probably the most tedious thing was get the wrap centered on the block of wood. And there needs to be 48 of em. I managed to get 6 done tonite. I think once they are banded and loaded on the center beam they'll look good. I hope. :laugh:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking great. A suggestion might be to put a very, VERY, small dab of glue in the center of the block to hold the paper in place while maneuvering and folding. Where did you get the wrapper?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The wrappers came in the the kit. Jaeger is the company name. The wrappers are weird. They are kind of a plastic like material.

After the first few i figured out that if I held the wrapper with the block behind it to the light and then slightly folded the top down that gave me the area needed to place it to center it. Then I applied the glue to the block and then glued the bottom and ends. I'm gonna try and tackle more today.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Was able to knock out one half finally. Oh man, I never thought there was so much work going into wrapping up little blocks of wood. The banding was actually the easiest part.  So onward to the second half. Overall I think there is just about maybe 6 hours in this half.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They look good. :smilie_daumenpos:

There is an e bay seller who sells loads like that with all different name tags.
Makes them in different scales.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Ed! 

It didn't dawn on me until I took the pic, but I grabbed the wrong car to load them in. There should be another stack in there. This kit is for a walthers car and this is a front range car. No worries.

I'll search the ebay for what you speak of.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The bridge looks great too. What color is the water?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The bridge is a BLMA product. The water..... It's just random shades of craft paint. It turned out too dark for my liking. This is a 2X4 chunk of foam I'm using as a scenic test bed. I was goofing around with colors for the crick, sanky, wash, whatever ya wanna call it. When I get a wild hair or see a new way of doing things this is where it gets tried out.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Danny...looks great and interesting. ONLY 6 hrs?? What else you going to do on a day like this???


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks awesome sir!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

daveh219 said:


> Danny...looks great and interesting. ONLY 6 hrs?? What else you going to do on a day like this???



Thanks!

I wanna say it was about 6 hours spread out over about 2 weeks. I'd poke at 'em here and there. Today was installing cell phone speakers in a few engines, but that's a different thread altogether. 



I Am Fasha said:


> Looks awesome sir!


Thank you sir!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks good. That will inspire you to do other kinds of detailed loads too.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm always on the prowl for new and different things. 

I'm going to have to research how the loads are tied down to the car.


----------

